# Collapsible Canes?



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey, I have an international trip coming up where I'll be places I don't know. I'll need to take a cane with me (it's likely I'll be hobbling after a long flight). I always prefer to double up on functionality, and carry a cane that is useful as a weapon (usually just a solid oak cane with a larger crook). For convenience, I'd love to find a usable folding/collapsible cane that's strong enough to hold up to defensive use, if needed.

Anyone have any recommendations where to look?


----------



## pdg (Jul 20, 2018)

No recommendations, but going anywhere nice?


----------



## wab25 (Jul 20, 2018)

Maybe go the opposite direction... Get a collapsible cane that is very loose, and think "Nunchaku."  (make sure that the four little feet at the bottom, are always on the end you are hitting the other guy with...)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 20, 2018)

No recommendations, but I know they make carbon fiber collapsible canes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

pdg said:


> No recommendations, but going anywhere nice?


Not really. A couple of weeks in India, all work.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> No recommendations, but I know they make carbon fiber collapsible canes.


I saw a link for those in my brief search before I decided to poll the full wisdom of MT. I'll give them a look.


----------



## pgsmith (Jul 20, 2018)

I would suggest that an aluminum cane would be preferable to carbon fiber for defensive purposes. Besides, they're much cheaper.  I like the t-handle versions myself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> I would suggest that an aluminum cane would be preferable to carbon fiber for defensive purposes. Besides, they're much cheaper.  I like the t-handle versions myself.


What's your reason for preferring aluminum to carbon fiber?


----------



## pdg (Jul 20, 2018)

Aluminium doesn't shatter...

(Yeah, you didn't ask me, but hey)


----------



## pdg (Jul 20, 2018)

Actually, I've had a think...




 

Shield, restraint tool, blunt force weapon and excellent for some epic assisted kicks.


----------



## pdg (Jul 20, 2018)

To support my last comment


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

pdg said:


> Actually, I've had a think...
> 
> View attachment 21608
> 
> Shield, restraint tool, blunt force weapon and excellent for some epic assisted kicks.


I'm going to need a bigger suitcase.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 20, 2018)

I actually use a stick every day and I have tried the collaspsible ones and they honestly were not great lol. 

I know you may not rate them but I have two CS sticks the hammer head city stick and the Irish Black thorn one and they are pretty strong lol


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 20, 2018)

I had the opportunity to train with someone who focused on a functional cane approach for those with physical limits.  He actually preferred the inexpensive, 2 part adjustable canes.  They hold up surprisingly well in self defense uses, and, unlike the "tactical pens" and the like, they don't look like anything other than what they are...


----------



## Buka (Jul 20, 2018)

I have found that collapsible anything will break over someone if you really whack them. 
And dat ain't good.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 20, 2018)

Collapsible should be good for 1 fight though. Buy cheap and replace.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> carry a cane that is useful as a weapon ...


You can always carry 2 Baoding balls with you. If you hold in your hands, it can give you strong punch. If you throw, you can hit your opponent 15 feet away.

It's 100% legal to carry it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

now disabled said:


> I actually use a stick every day and I have tried the collaspsible ones and they honestly were not great lol.
> 
> I know you may not rate them but I have two CS sticks the hammer head city stick and the Irish Black thorn one and they are pretty strong lol


CS sticks?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

Buka said:


> I have found that collapsible anything will break over someone if you really whack them.
> And dat ain't good.


Given the comments so far, I'm thinking maybe the collapsible/extendable aluminum ones would be best. Collapsed, they'd be pretty stout. Extended, they'd be weaker, but still better than not having something. My preference is my oak cane, but I tend to leave it home more because I hate to mess with it when I don't need it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> You can always carry 2 Baoding balls with you. If you hold in your hands, it can give you strong punch. If you throw, you can hit your opponent 15 feet away.
> 
> It's 100% legal to carry it.


Yes, but they don't help at all with walking.


----------



## Buka (Jul 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Given the comments so far, I'm thinking maybe the collapsible/extendable aluminum ones would be best. Collapsed, they'd be pretty stout. Extended, they'd be weaker, but still better than not having something. My preference is my oak cane, but I tend to leave it home more because I hate to mess with it when I don't need it.



Although I have not seen it myself, several officers have told me they've broken ASPS over people and will never use them again. And I like ASPS.

But the likelihood of an old fart like you getting into a rumble are probably pretty low, get whatever cane you're comfortable with. 

But you gotta' name it. Just because. And you know what.


----------



## pdg (Jul 20, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Yes, but they don't help at all with walking.



I should imagine having balls of steel would give you a certain gait...


----------



## drop bear (Jul 20, 2018)

you get a few wacks with a cheap one.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2877555011687


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 20, 2018)

I have 2 "united cutlery" hiking sticks with knife in it. If you loose the blue connection, the bottom part can be hidden inside the upper part. It's a bit heavier than normal. but the knife is in pretty good quality.







You can attach a saw or a knife on the handle.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 20, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I have 2 "united cutlery" hiking sticks with knife in it. If you loose the blue connection, the bottom part can be hidden inside the upper part. It's a bit heavier than normal. but the knife is in pretty good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both knife and saw - and probably the spike tip (if it's like many hiking sticks) are not allowable in carry-on luggage, and probably problematic in India.

As for walking, the crook of a cane serves a purpose that isn't equally served by straight walking sticks.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 20, 2018)

Collapsible walking baton


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 20, 2018)

Baton belt

baton  belt — combat canes, self-defense   stiks, Folding  weapon, baton  belt


----------



## now disabled (Jul 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> CS sticks?



cold steel , sorry


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2018)

Somehow, I didn't get the point across in my OP that the primary purpose of the exercise is that I need to take a cane with me, because of my crummy legs. The SD aspect is important, but secondary.


----------



## pdg (Jul 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Somehow, I didn't get the point across in my OP that the primary purpose of the exercise is that I need to take a cane with me, because of my crummy legs. The SD aspect is important, but secondary.



I understood that part of the spec. Did you not see my suggestion?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2018)

.


pdg said:


> I understood that part of the spec. Did you not see my suggestion?


You hush.


----------



## now disabled (Jul 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Somehow, I didn't get the point across in my OP that the primary purpose of the exercise is that I need to take a cane with me, because of my crummy legs. The SD aspect is important, but secondary.



The cold steel ones are pricey but they are legit walking sticks and i would suspect you could make a good case if needed that is just what they are and there are more than the two types I said lol.

Your spot on with the cane concealing something lol....Far less is it legal in India I doubt if you'd get through the checks stateside before the TWA dudes wanted to have a word. In my experience those folks have no sense of humour and ummm would probably think you were gonna hold the plane up and sitting trying to explain that you got knackered legs and a dude on here recommended it to you could prove problematic lol


----------



## pdg (Jul 21, 2018)

In seriousness, what's your cane style?

If you're using it as a lever (two hand grip, pressure compliance) then aluminium or light steel will bend easily, so a stout carbon fibre type might actually be better.

Swing and hit? A nice heavy handle to use as the business end is better than a light plastic handle.

Poking with it? A twist lock telescopic type is no good, it'll collapse with shock loading.

Like a crook, hooking and pulling an ankle/neck? The 'pull and fold' type won't work, you'll be 5 feet away before the elastic reaches it's limit. 


If I was really looking for me, I'd be considering a 'pull and fold' type, but replace the elastic with rope or stout string that I can pull through and wrap around the handle to secure the sections so I can pull with it without it popping apart. I'd want a hardwood/brass/aluminium handle (something with a bit of heft) and I'm as yet unsure about the shaft material, but I'm thinking maybe along the lines of rattan sections with brass or steel ferrules (rattan won't kink like metal tube, nor shatter like carbon) - oh, and a nice metal tip with a rubber insert, pokey and non slip.

Is anything like that commercially available? Dunno...


----------



## now disabled (Jul 21, 2018)

pdg said:


> In seriousness, what's your cane style?
> 
> If you're using it as a lever (two hand grip, pressure compliance) then aluminium or light steel will bend easily, so a stout carbon fibre type might actually be better.
> 
> ...




I think his style is knackered knees legs lol and the style is holding his battered body up lol


----------



## pdg (Jul 21, 2018)

now disabled said:


> I think his style is knackered knees legs lol and the style is holding his battered body up lol



Yes, hence the walking stick.

But, as soon as you go past 'ambulatory assistance' and add 'possible weapon' to the spec the design needs change.

Add 'collapsible' and you've got a whole raft of engineering considerations.

It doesn't fulfill it's brief if you can't use it to help you walk away after hitting/poking someone...



Oh, and to the point about the type with the concealed knife - a walking stick is a true weapon of opportunity in a defence situation, using one to hide a blade? Plus, how do you transport it by air (as mentioned previously)?


----------



## now disabled (Jul 21, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yes, hence the walking stick.
> 
> But, as soon as you go past 'ambulatory assistance' and add 'possible weapon' to the spec the design needs change.
> 
> ...




sorry I was just being or trying to be funny and failing


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2018)

pdg said:


> In seriousness, what's your cane style?
> 
> If you're using it as a lever (two hand grip, pressure compliance) then aluminium or light steel will bend easily, so a stout carbon fibre type might actually be better.
> 
> ...


A bit of each. My weapon work is FMA-influenced, so less use of the crook, except as a striking mass. Any levering I'd do would be minimal and short-lever stuff so less likely to produce extreme bends, and a bent cane still works for hitting people. Stouter is generally better, of course, but most of my stickwork is with rattan. I also have to figure the packing issues, so heft eventually becomes a concern. The shock-corded stuff (even if upgraded to stouter cord) doesn't fit any of my training of any significance (a tiny smattering of nunchuku back in the NGAA curriculum, but nothing functional).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2018)

now disabled said:


> I think his style is knackered knees legs lol and the style is holding his battered body up lol


I can't click "funny" and "agree" and "dislike" all at the same time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2018)

pdg said:


> Yes, hence the walking stick.
> 
> But, as soon as you go past 'ambulatory assistance' and add 'possible weapon' to the spec the design needs change.
> 
> ...


I am never at a point where I can't walk without a cane, though I'm sometimes (especially after a lot of sitting - like an intercontinental flight) only able to walk pain-free if I have one. So if it is useless after seeing defensive deployment, I'm okay with that.

I think I'll end up picking up two or three promising ones to play with. Maybe the one that survives until the trip is the one I take.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> A bit of each. My weapon work is FMA-influenced, so less use of the crook, except as a striking mass. Any levering I'd do would be minimal and short-lever stuff so less likely to produce extreme bends, and a bent cane still works for hitting people. Stouter is generally better, of course, but most of my stickwork is with rattan. I also have to figure the packing issues, so heft eventually becomes a concern. The shock-corded stuff (even if upgraded to stouter cord) doesn't fit any of my training of any significance (a tiny smattering of nunchuku back in the NGAA curriculum, but nothing functional).



From someone who has used bats on people hold one end and hit them with the other.

Getting trickier than that leads to disaster.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 21, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> I am never at a point where I can't walk without a cane, though I'm sometimes (especially after a lot of sitting - like an intercontinental flight) only able to walk pain-free if I have one. So if it is useless after seeing defensive deployment, I'm okay with that.
> 
> I think I'll end up picking up two or three promising ones to play with. Maybe the one that survives until the trip is the one I take.



The one I mangled on that tree was an extendable metal one that has the little holes and knobs.

Everything held until the metal bent. 

The elastic fold ones come apart if jabbed , held and pulled back and if they are swung baton style.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 21, 2018)

Prior to having my knee replacement surgeries I used a cane for a couple of years.
Used several; One similar to what drop bear suggested but when swinging it against a partner using a rattan stick it folded on the 2nd strike. And I was using the last 3 inches to strike with. Have used the Cold Steel Walking Stick but what became my favorite was a Cattleman Cane from a hardware store. $15.00 made of hickory, takes power strikes, and have never had a concern with TSA or and security anywhere. A plain walking stick can be a pain in where to place it when not walking. Lean against something or against yourself, it falls and then the insecure position of bending over to retrieve it whereas the hook on a cane can be draped over an arm or a chair back. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 21, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Prior to having my knee replacement surgeries I used a cane for a couple of years.
> Used several; One similar to what drop bear suggested but when swinging it against a partner using a rattan stick it folded on the 2nd strike. And I was using the last 3 inches to strike with. Have used the Cold Steel Walking Stick but what became my favorite was a Cattleman Cane from a hardware store. $15.00 made of hickory, takes power strikes, and have never had a concern with TSA or and security anywhere. A plain walking stick can be a pain in where to place it when not walking. Lean against something or against yourself, it falls and then the insecure position of bending over to retrieve it whereas the hook on a cane can be draped over an arm or a chair back. Your mileage may vary.


I might end up back there - I was hoping for an answer that is more packable. I have a couple of nice oak canes Ed Martin made for me many years ago. One is my go-to when I'm around home and what I'd normally take for travel. The other is still sitting, waiting to be cut to length and finished. Maybe I'll end up staining that one and taking it on the trip.


----------

